# das neu Anfahren und DIE Schisserstelle



## Lalyle (18. August 2016)

Ich fahr noch nicht so lange und kann noch richtig zusehen wie es besser wird von mal zu Mal. Eine Sache jedoch lässt mich immer wieder mit Flüchen auf den Lippen scheitern. Situation: ich komm an eine schwere Stelle, hab sie entweder noch nie gesehen und bremse vorsichtshalber vorher zum stehen ab (man kann dem aus Angstbremsen sagen, jaja). Oder ich bin sie schon gefahren, aber trau mich dann doch nicht gleich. Egal, auf jeden Fall steh ich dann da und würde die Stelle doch gern versuchen. Nun fehlt einfach oft ein bequemer Anfahrtsweg. Ist der da, hole ich Anlauf und probiers. Ist der nicht da, oh oh. Einerseits hab ich das Problem, dass ich nicht so schnell eine gute, sichere Position auf dem Bike hab und mich dann nicht traue direkt in die Schlüsselstelle reinzufahren. Andererseits finde ich es auch mental ganz übel quasi aus dem Stand sehr steil runter zu "stechen" oder direkt in was haariges zu fahren. 

Gerade beim anfahren muss ich oft noch Füsse korrigieren (Flats) und mich "einfühlen" in  die balancierte Position. Schlecht, in der freien Wildbahn. Irgendwelche Ideen, wie ich das gezielt verbessere? Wie werde ich schneller ready? Tricks? Wie löst ihr das? 
Gar nicht erst anhalten, jaja.  Ist halt unrealistisch. 
ist das ein Balanceproblem?


----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2016)

Also von wegen kurz vor der Schlüsselstelle anhalten und dann einfach losfahren kannst du dir mal für die nächsten Jahre aus dem Kopf schlagen. Überhaupt kenne ich nur wenige Leute, die das machen.
Schieb doch einfach wieder 10 m hoch und probier es von dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (18. August 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> ist das ein Balanceproblem?


Ja!


----------



## roliK (18. August 2016)

Vorderbremse ziehen, Pedale in die richtige Position bringen, Aktivposition einnehmen, Bremse auf und losfahren. Das ganze sollte natürlich möglichst eine Bewegung sein, damit du nicht zu lange balancieren musst. 

Hab ich so im Fahrtechniktraining gelernt, und klappt in den meisten Fällen auch ganz gut.


----------



## Marc B (18. August 2016)

Klar, Balance ist dafür ein fundamentaler Baustein und es macht einen viel sicherer, wenn man gut "stehen" kann, also ohne losrollen auf dem Rad balanciert. Generell ist die ganze Sache eine Frage der Routine und Erfahrung - je mehr man fährt (und natürlich Balance trainiert), desto sicherer wird man da. Wichtig: Bergab erst hinsetzen beim Aufstieg, dann Füße auf pedale losrollen und DANN in die Grund-/Aktivposition wechseln. Häufig beobachte ich Leute, die direkt im Stand losfahren wollen und dann den Fehler begehen mit der Hüfte zwischen Vorbau und Sattel positioniert starten zu wollen (TABUZONE)!

Also step by step vorgehen, Balance IMMER üben, Bewegungsabläufe wie das Füße auf die Pedale sauber positionieren zur Routine machen und vorrausschauen (und nicht vor das VR direkt auf die Stufe).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Klar, Balance ist dafür ein fundamentaler Baustein und es macht einen viel sicherer, wenn man gut "stehen" kann, also ohne losrollen auf dem Rad balanciert. Generell ist die ganze Sache eine Frage der Routine und Erfahrung - je mehr man fährt (und natürlich Balance trainiert), desto sicherer wird man da. Wichtig: Bergab erst hinsetzen beim Aufstieg, dann Füße auf pedale losrollen und DANN in die Grund-/Aktivposition wechseln. Häufig beobachte ich Leute, die direkt im Stand losfahren wollen und dann den Fehler begehen mit der Hüfte zwischen Vorbau und Sattel positioniert starten zu wollen (TABUZONE)!
> 
> Also step by step vorgehen, Balance IMMER üben, Bewegungsabläufe wie das Füße auf die Pedale sauber positionieren zur Routine machen und vorrausschauen (und nicht vor das VR direkt auf die Stufe).
> 
> ...


Ich empfehle ein Wochenende Gate-Training


----------



## rhnordpool (18. August 2016)

Manchmal hilfts auch einfach, nen Kumpel zu haben, der die Stelle problemlos meistert und hinter dem man einfach "dranbleibt".
Oder - wenns richtig haarig ist - als Sicherung an der Schlüsselstelle parat steht.
Die meisten Stellen, die mir Probleme machen, sind Stellen, wo der Kopf weiß, daß er sie eigentlich relativ problemlos meistern kann. Und trotzdem blockiert irgendwas im Hirn und ich bleib vor der Stelle stehen. Allein unterwegs sich zum Fahren der Stelle zwingen erfordert bei mir viel mehr "Anlauf" als die Stelle "einfach" (Hirn ausgeschaltet) nachzufahren.


----------



## roliK (18. August 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Die meisten Stellen, die mir Probleme machen, sind Stellen, wo der Kopf weiß, daß er sie eigentlich relativ problemlos meistern kann. Und trotzdem blockiert irgendwas im Hirn und ich bleib vor der Stelle stehen. Allein unterwegs sich zum Fahren der Stelle zwingen erfordert bei mir viel mehr "Anlauf" als die Stelle "einfach" (Hirn ausgeschaltet) nachzufahren.


Amen. 

Leider hab ich den Knopf im Hirn noch nicht gefunden, den manche andere zu haben scheinen. Da hilfts dann, wenn man auch kurz vor der Schlüsselstelle wieder ordentlich aufs Rad kommt.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2016)

Meine Freundin berichtet ständig von solchen Situationen. Ich hatte das irgendwie nie


----------



## rhnordpool (18. August 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Da hilfts dann, wenn man auch kurz vor der Schlüsselstelle wieder ordentlich aufs Rad kommt.


Wenn Du damit meinst, VOR der Schlüsselstelle sauber aufs Bike zu kommen und die Schlüsselstelle dann "flüssig" angehen können, bin ich voll bei Dir.
Hab auch ne andere gute Erfahrung gemacht: Gezielt und mehrfach Trails/schwierigere Stellen langsamer fahren mit dem Ziel, JEDERZEIT die volle Kontrolle zu haben und exakt die Linie fahren, die man sich ausgeguckt hat (und nicht mit vollem Gabeleinsatz einfach irgendwo rüberbrettern, weil man genug Federweg zur Verfügung hat). Gibt enorme Sicherheit und hilft (mir) sehr, neue Schwierigkeiten mit nem gewissen Grundvertrauen in die eigene Technik anzugehen.


----------



## Zask06 (18. August 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Leider hab ich den Knopf im Hirn noch nicht gefunden, den manche andere zu haben scheinen.


hehe...den könnt ich auch hin und wieder mal gebrauchen. Gefunden hab ich ihn auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> (und nicht mit vollem Gabeleinsatz einfach irgendwo rüberbrettern, weil man genug Federweg zur Verfügung hat)


dass das funktioniert, ist ein ziemlicher Trugschluss


----------



## Zask06 (18. August 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Meine Freundin berichtet ständig von solchen Situationen. Ich hatte das irgendwie nie


Hm...entweder absoluter Voll-Profi oder du fährst an zu einfachen Stellen


----------



## Zask06 (18. August 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Manchmal hilfts auch einfach, nen Kumpel zu haben, der die Stelle problemlos meistert und hinter dem man einfach "dranbleibt".
> Oder - wenns richtig haarig ist - als Sicherung an der Schlüsselstelle parat steht.



DAS (!) ist immer noch der beste Weg!! Wurde auch schon mehrfach beim Bunny-Hop-Fred angesprochen.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Hm...entweder absoluter Voll-Profi oder du fährst an zu einfachen Stellen


beides. 


Zask06 schrieb:


> DAS (!) ist immer noch der beste Weg


Sehe ich auch so. Ich bin am WE nem Local im Park nachgefahren und konnte ungesehen eine mir unbekannte Line springen, die nicht gerade die einfachste ist. Er hat mir halt am Anfang gesagt "beim Ersten ists fast egal, beim Zweiten Geschwindigkeit etwas rausnehmen und beim Dritten einfach wieder Feuer... die danach sind wurscht."
Hat auf Anhieb sehr präzise und sicher geklappt


----------



## Zask06 (18. August 2016)

Jep..genauso muss das laufen. Das Beste was man machen kann immer in der Praxis mit einem ders kann. Das ist einfach durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## rhnordpool (18. August 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> dass das funktioniert, ist ein ziemlicher Trugschluss


Kommt vielleicht auch darauf an, was und wo man so fährt. Kenne in meiner Ecke jedenfalls einige Trails, die ich mit 140/150 mm Federweg und flacherem Lenkwinkel anders und sicher deutlch schneller "runterbrettern" würde, als mit meinen 120 mm.
Von Bikepark und Downhill rede ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (18. August 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> dass das funktioniert, ist ein ziemlicher Trugschluss


Dito.
Das funktioniert in der Regel nur bei kurzen und geraden Schlüsselstellen. Ein langes Stein- und/oder Wurzelfeld im Steilen, am besten noch mit hängender Kurve, wird allein mit dem Glauben an die Federtechnik  und offenen Bremsen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit schiefgehen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2016)

Naja eigentlich funktioniert es da nicht mehr, wo das Überrollen vom Rad nicht mehr sicher gegeben ist, sprich wo man hängenbleiben kann.
In der Regel alles ab ca. 1/4 ... 1/3 des Laufraddurchmessers...


----------



## Lalyle (18. August 2016)

Danke euch

Mh. Eigentlich hab ich kein mieses Gleichgewicht – aber gerade unter Stress oder mitten im Steilhang zwischen Wurzeln und Steinen ist es dann doch noch nicht so gut. Vielleicht sollte ich noch öfters Stellen die ich schneller kann auch mal so langsam wie möglich fahren. Und auch anfahren üben an Stellen wo ich nicht müsste.

Anfahren auf schmalen Wegen downhill am Hang – ich hab das so gelernt, dass ich quasi von hinten aufsteigen soll. Sprich hinter dem Rad stehen, Pedale besteigen und dann quasi hinter dem Sattel stehend anfahren und vorsichtig in die richtige Position kommen. Nicht gut? Aber wenn man von hinten kommt, wie denn dann? Ich glaub, sauber und schnell aufsteigen und in Balance zu kommen irgendwo im steilen, schmalen, wurzlig oder steilen ist meine absolute Hassübung. Muss echt oft runter laufen weils nicht geht. 

Wir sind meistens zu zweit unterwegs - beide auf einem ähnlichen Niveau. Manchmal kann eine was "ziehen" weil grad der Knopf im Kopf offen ist, aber so ein perfekter Vorfahrer fehlt uns etwas, leider. Aber stimmt schon. Das wäre super. Ich halt vorne gern mal an, schau das Ding an im Wissen, dass ich jetzt mit anhalten hier verkackt habe und melde gegen hinten, dass sie nicht anhalten soll und sie das kann. Stimmt fast immer.


----------



## tombrider (19. August 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> Mh. Eigentlich hab ich kein mieses Gleichgewicht – aber gerade unter Stress oder mitten im Steilhang zwischen Wurzeln und Steinen ist es dann doch noch nicht so gut. Vielleicht sollte ich noch öfters Stellen die ich schneller kann auch mal so langsam wie möglich fahren. Und auch anfahren üben an Stellen wo ich nicht müsste.
> 
> ...



Gleichgewicht hat viel mit Erfahrungswerten zu tun. Probier mal, von der rechten Seite auf´s Bike zu steigen, und Du wirst merken, was ich meine. Die Parameter, was geht, und was nicht, und wie man sich bewegt, sind im Gehirn noch nicht so verankert. Daher würde ich Dir als Gleichgewichtsübung empfehlen, erstmal auf der Straße bei ganz geringen Geschwindigkeiten, später im Stillstand, gaaanz langsam auf´s Bike zu steigen. Von beiden Seiten. Danach dann mal einige Kurven/Slaloms "noch nicht aufgestiegen", also nur mit einem Fuß seitlich im Pedal stehend, immer langsamer werdend, rollen und schauen, wie lange man das Gleichgewicht halten kann. Der nächste Schritt ist, das im leichten Gelände zu üben usw., dann bei Gefälle mit vorsichtigem Einsatz der Bremse, bis es auch an schwierigeren Stellen klappt.


----------



## Schildbürger (19. August 2016)

Übe die Balance erst an einem nicht zu steilen Weg (muss kein Trail sein, Forstautobahn geht auch  ). Fahre möglichst langsam und beliebe auch mal kurz stehen.
Wenn du es schaffst min. 2Sek. 21...22 zählen, stehen zu bleiben hast schon was gewonnen.
Als nächstes dann einen etwas steileren. Usw.


----------



## Lalyle (21. August 2016)

Tombrider, danke, schöne Ideen. Hätte ich selber darauf kommen sollen – beim reiten macht man das auch so, aufsteigen von allen Seiten üben, in einem Steigbügel stehen, vorwärts, rückwärts. Gut, rückwärts aufs Bike wird vielleicht amüsant für die Zuschauer. 

Ich geh dann mal üben.


----------



## osbow (21. August 2016)

Und jetzt auch noch ein psychischer Trick: Einmal tief durchatmen, den Blick weg von der Schlüsselstelle nehmen und die Umgebung betrachten und somit vor der Anfahrt beruhigen/den Puls runternehmen. Hecktisch irgendwo runterfahren geht meist schief. Und das wichtigste: immer Spaß bei der Sache! *esoterikmodusoff


----------



## berkel (22. August 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Andererseits finde ich es auch mental ganz übel quasi aus dem Stand sehr steil runter zu "stechen" oder direkt in was haariges zu fahren.


Du meinst aus der Ebene in einen Hang rein zu fahren? Da ist es wirklich schwierig aus dem Stand anzufahren weil man dabei noch antreten muss was wieder Unruhe rein bringt. Da ist es besser zurück zu schieben und Anlauf zu holen. Andererseits halte ich es für sinnvoll wenn möglich (ist es in den meisten Fällen) auch mal im Hang anzuhalten und wieder anzufahren, oder Passagen generell langsam abzufahren. Das gibt sehr viel Sicherheit in unbekanntem Gelände. Bei sehr technischen Trails kommt es öfter vor, dass ich mitten in einer Passage wieder anfahre, z.B. weil ich einen Fuß absetzen musste.


----------



## Herr Latz (23. August 2016)

Was mir geholfen hat ist beim durch die Stadt radeln an roten Ampeln ohne Fuß am Boden mit gezogenen Bremsen stehen bleiben. Wenn man das öfter mal bis zum Ende der Rotphase hinbekommt sollte auch das Aufsteigen vor Schlüsselstellen halbwegs relaxed funktionieren. Nichtsdestotrotz trage ich auch oft genug am Trail wieder 5 Meter hinauf um neu anzufahren. Das mit dem spotten ist in meiner Gruppe irgendwie nicht En Vouge. Ich glaube das sollten wir öfters mal machen. Dann traut man sich bestimmt mehr.


----------



## MTBLA (23. August 2016)

Genau, das ist auch meine Einstellung. Trainieren kann man überall. Und Trackstand an der Ampel oder auf Tour mit Freunden üben bringt viel. Bei uns in der Gruppe ziehen schon einige mit, die vorher beim Halten sofort den Fuß unten hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. August 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> ... ich hab das so gelernt, dass ich quasi von hinten aufsteigen soll. Sprich hinter dem Rad stehen, Pedale besteigen und dann quasi hinter dem Sattel stehend anfahren und vorsichtig in die richtige Position kommen. Nicht gut? ....


Perfekt!

Was an (fahrbaren) Schisserstellen helfen kann, ist, beim Anfahren anzufangen, von 9 an Rückwärts zu zählen. Damit 'überlistest' Du Deine Angst.

Was ich mit meinen FahrtechnikschülerInnen an den 'bösen' Stellen auch mache, ist, absteigen, ohne Rad zu Fuß runter und von unten anschauen. 
Plötzliich ist die Schlüsselstelle kein Loch mehr in das man von oben vermeintlich hineinstürzt sondern alles liegt auf Augenhöhe und schaut lange nicht mehr so dramatisch aus. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## sparkfan (23. August 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was ich mit meinen FahrtechnikschülerInnen an den 'bösen' Stellen auch mache, ist, absteigen, ohne Rad zu Fuß runter und von unten anschauen.
> Plötzliich ist die Schlüsselstelle kein Loch mehr in das man von oben vermeintlich hineinstürzt sondern alles liegt auf Augenhöhe und schaut lange nicht mehr so dramatisch aus.



Guter Trick! Jetzt weiss ich, woher die Faustregel kommt, was man selber noch zu Fuss rauf kann, kann man auch selber noch mit dem MTB runterfahren


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. August 2016)

Fahrtechnik ist 90% Kopfsache.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (23. August 2016)

und ich hab immer gedacht 80% man lernt echt nie aus...


----------



## Velo-X (23. August 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik ist 90% Kopfsache.


Und die restlichen 10% Psyche. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenilein (24. August 2016)

Geschwindigkeit bzw. flüssiges Fahren stabilisiert nun mal die Balance. Du mußt Dich irgendwann überwinden und " durchfahren ", dann wirste merken, daß es mit `ner angemessenen Grundgeschwindigkeit besser geht. Sobald Du`s probiert hast und weißt daß es geht, is es kein Problem mehr und Du wirst Schwierigkeit und/oder Geschwindigkeit steigern. 
Wenn nicht, bleibt`s beim rumeiern.


----------



## walkingsucks (24. August 2016)

wenn du die stelle schon gefahren bist und es hat geklappt und/oder du weisst du kannst sie fahren dann musst du dich  einfach überwinden und dabei hilft anhalten bestimmt nicht  

just do it

sobald du besser wirst kannst du fast jede stelle im stand anfahren - und beste  balanceübung ist rote Ampel - fang im stehen an, dannn im sitzen, dann im sitzen einhändig


----------



## rhnordpool (24. August 2016)

Mir hats generell geholfen, steile Stellen (also rein die Steilheit und nicht die technischen Schwierigkeiten) zu beurteilen, als ich mir mal wie zur Schulzeit die Mathematik zuhilfe nahm und einfach mal zeichnerisch klar machte, was 10%, 100% 45° Gefälle in einer einfachen x-y-Grafoik bedeuten. Wenn man sieht, daß 100% Gefälle = 45° bedeuten (1 m nach rechts auf x-Achse = 1 m nach oben auf y-Achse), da merkt man, daß alles, was wir so fahren im mathematischen sinne noch lang nicht wirklich steil ist.
Das mal im Kopf klar haben, hat mir z.B. sehr geholfen, zentraler über dem Tretlager zu bleiben und nicht mit dem Hintern "hinter dem Hinterrad" zu "sitzen", Arme anwinkeln und versuchen, den Schwerpunkt möglichst tief zu legen, und siehe da, plötzlich konnte ich mit den angewinkelten Armen auch recht grobe Stufen/Steine prima ausgleichen und das Leben wurde richtig easy.
Das dann an schwierigen Stellen mit kontrollierter Geschwindigkeit und guter Balance (im Stehen) geübt, dazu ne saubere Bremstechnik, geht plötzlich fast alles (bis auf die verflucht engen Serpentinen, wo man Hinterrad versetzen können muß. Aber das kommt als nächstes dran ).


----------



## jan84 (14. September 2016)

Zum Thema Konzentration/ runterkommen in Stresssituation: Mal ein bisschen mit verschiedenen Atemtechniken auseinandersetzen. Mit Zunge am oberen Gaumen tief ausatmen bringt viele leute sehr schnell, sehr weit runter...

Gutes Balancegefühlt und die Chance in jedem Gelände anzuhalten und ein paar Sekunden zu balancieren retten einen auch sehr oft vor Stürzen. Eine nette, eher fortgeschriebene Übung ist es auf immer steileren Treppen anzuhalten und ein paar Sekunden zu balancieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vader (15. September 2016)

Zum balancieren und losfahren wurde ja alles schon gesagt. Aber bei Schlüsselstellen, die gleich nach ner Kurve liegen oder bei der man oben schlecht losfahren kann wegen Wurzeln oder zu steil oder wa auch immer, schau s dir genau an entscheide dich für die Linie und markier oben mit n paar kleinen Zweigen oä dein Anfahrtsweg und Winkel. Weiter hochschieben bis ne gute Stelle erreicht ist, sortieren und los. Dann triffst du die Linie perfekt auch wenn du Sie nicht einsehen kannst. Funktioniert ganz gut. Wie auch schon erwähnt solltest du dir aber nicht unbedingt angewöhen immer stehenzubleiben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2016)

Mir hat es sehr geholfen zu lernen, auf das bike aufzusteigen und mich einige sekunden im track stand zu versammeln. Erreiche ich dabei eine sichere bike kontrolle, kann ich losfahren. Früher fuhr ich oft los und war an der schisserstelle, bevor ich das bike in sicherer kontrolle hatte. Dann komme ich eher durch zufall über die stelle hinweg. Geübt habe ich z.b., parallel zu einer treppe zu stehen, vielleicht 10 cm abstand von der ersten kante und dann nach 90° einschlag die treppe runter zu fahren.


----------

